# Help! Need someone with Bose + RNS-e [SOLVED!]



## mpercheiro (Jun 25, 2015)

Hi,

as many of you should know, I created a topic about my battery draining for no reason (viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1091658). I left my car at the mechanic this week. Today I talked to him and he is still trying to find what's causing the draining, however, he suspects that it's something related with the RNS-E unit.

I did changed some basic stuff via VCDS that I don't think that have nothing to do with this. However, I remember changing a few bits related to GALA and Audiopilot:

My car came with BOSE and RNS-e factory fitted, however, the sound menu on the unit allowed me to choose the GALA level, instead of the automatic mode of the Audiopilot that should had been configured. So, what I did, was coding the unit to use BOSE Audipilot. Of course, the GALA menu disapeared and I though that finally I had my RNS-e well set.

Now, i'm thinking that maybe I shouldn't had changed that setting. Maybe, for some odd reason my car doesn't have the Audiopilot sensors, and it drains my battery trying to use them. Am I thinking this right!? Or nothing of this makes any sense!?

My guess is that by switching the sound modes (GALA to AUDIOPILOT) i've made the car search for some BOSE microphones that don't exist, and that would make the battery drain...

My mechanic has disconnected my RNS-e unit and the "Hazard" switch light now turns off when he locks the car meaning that the car is asleep.

Bottom line, what I need is that everyone of you that has factory-fitted BOSE + RNS-E, to show me your coding. As i didn't saved my original coding before messing around with VCDS and need to compare (I was very stupid, I know...).

Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Best regards!


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

Switching a bit in VCDS for the head unit can't be the cause, because its all off when the key is out regardless of gala or audiopilot. It's more likely a hardware failure like a short somewhere, possibly even in the head unit. A short in a system like that should produce a code or something I would think.


----------



## mpercheiro (Jun 25, 2015)

Blaylock1988 said:


> Switching a bit in VCDS for the head unit can't be the cause, because its all off when the key is out regardless of gala or audiopilot. It's more likely a hardware failure like a short somewhere, possibly even in the head unit. A short in a system like that should produce a code or something I would think.


But that's the problem. There aren't any VCDS codes showing off...


----------



## Zombie (Jul 8, 2015)

May be a tracker fitted ( in other makes I have heard of this happening when battery in tracker fails) just a guess.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

What coding do you currently have set up?

Sent from my Apple device via the interweb


----------



## TonyZed (Jun 14, 2005)

Blaylock1988 said:


> Switching a bit in VCDS for the head unit can't be the cause, because its all off when the key is out regardless of gala or audiopilot. It's more likely a hardware failure like a short somewhere, possibly even in the head unit. A short in a system like that should produce a code or something I would think.


I think you might be wrong there. :?

Read my posts. Same problem with battery going flat, remove RNSE fuse, 4 amp drain stops, battery holds charge. I too think it might be a coding issue. My Bose amp isn't working but I don't know if this is the normal Bose corrosion problem or coding. I am still getting the weird knock a few minutes after I activate or de-activate the remote. Perhaps sub-woofe?

The one thing that I have in common with Mpercheiro is that we have both changed settings on RNS-e. (we also have the same battery, but in my case I probably didn't actually need one, the old one is holding a charge in my garage!!)

I am waiting for some help to look into mine.

TonyZ

TonyZ


----------



## mpercheiro (Jun 25, 2015)

gogs said:


> What coding do you currently have set up?
> 
> Sent from my Apple device via the interweb


Can't tell you right now since the car is in the mechanic. I'll update as soon as I can!


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Blaylock1988 said:


> Switching a bit in VCDS for the head unit can't be the cause, because its all off when the key is out regardless of gala or audiopilot. It's more likely a hardware failure like a short somewhere, possibly even in the head unit. A short in a system like that should produce a code or something I would think.


This is incorrect 
It's NOT off when the key is out at all !!!!!
And if it's coded incorrectly, ie for a different vehicle, it won't go to sleep mode

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## TonyZed (Jun 14, 2005)

ReTTro fit said:


> Blaylock1988 said:
> 
> 
> > Switching a bit in VCDS for the head unit can't be the cause, because its all off when the key is out regardless of gala or audiopilot. It's more likely a hardware failure like a short somewhere, possibly even in the head unit. A short in a system like that should produce a code or something I would think.
> ...


I just wish you lived nearer to me! I just sussed out how to clear all the codes, and there were loads because of the flat battery. There are still 4 showing, all to do with sound system. I'm hoping my mate can get to me next week 'cos I'm not confident enough to change coding, in fact I can't even find where it is, lol

Still, lets hope Rossi can get a result on Sunday. 8)

TonyZ


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Would it help if I pm's you my number and I talked you through it whilst you were plugged in ??

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## TonyZed (Jun 14, 2005)

ReTTro fit said:


> Would it help if I pm's you my number and I talked you through it whilst you were plugged in ??


I might take you up on that, I'll give you a shout.

Did you enjoy the race Sunday?

TonyZ


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

My guess is that it isn't Bose that is the issue. A power amplifier that isn't playing music has an idle current measured in milliamps. Your current draw is much more than that.

The coding of your RNS-E is probably wrong and it might be related to the hands free calling settings. If that part is wrong, the RNS-E doesn't power down. It could also be some bluetooth hands free module is broken and doesn't allow the RNS-E to power down.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

TonyZed said:


> ReTTro fit said:
> 
> 
> > Would it help if I pm's you my number and I talked you through it whilst you were plugged in ??
> ...


Yes mate, Deffo think he stayed out too long on the wets though, but he wasn't racing for the win, just to beat lorrenzo

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## mpercheiro (Jun 25, 2015)

Alleluia!!

Managed to find what was wrong. It was indeed the Bose Audiopilot configuration.

One week ago, my mechanic had traced the battery draining to the Radio/RNS-e and I though about some vcds coding i've made to the unit, and the only thing I could think of that could probably cause the problem was the change from DSP/GALA to Audiopilot which i've made trough adaptation (Change value from 1 to 255).

Yesterday I went to the mechanic with my PC and coded the unit to GALA settings again and left the car there overnight. Today I received a call from him, telling me the battery is no longer draining and the hazard switch light is finally gone with the car locked.

Damn, i'm happy! 

THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR HELP!

Ps: So, as far as I know, not all cars factory-equiped with BOSE and RNS-e have the Audiopilot Microphone near the alarm sensors.


----------



## mpercheiro (Jun 25, 2015)

Afterall, the issue still remains...

My mechanic told me that it was solved because he left the car unlocked inside the workshop. Yesterday he locked the car and in the morning the battery was drained again...

Getting really desperate as I can't really understand anymore what's going on... I've tried everything.

*I need someone with RNS-E and factory BOSE, preferentially with a TT mk2 Coupé, to help me. PLEASE. Please PM me.*


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Where abouts are you ?

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## mpercheiro (Jun 25, 2015)

ReTTro fit said:


> Where abouts are you ?
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


Portugal 

The reason i'm asking for someone with BOSE + RNS-e and a Coupe, is so I can compare the codings.

Thanks for your interest


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I can tell you the coding but need to know exactly what you have in the car

Ie: 
Bluetooth ( oem ) 
Multi function steering wheel 
iPod or ami or cd changer ( glovebox ) 
Aux

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## mpercheiro (Jun 25, 2015)

ReTTro fit said:


> I can tell you the coding but need to know exactly what you have in the car
> 
> Ie:
> Bluetooth ( oem )
> ...


Perfect!

Thank you.

Audi 2009 Coupe, 2.0 TDI Quattro 170hp

NO Bluetooth

Bose Audio
Full electric Seats heated (Leather - no memory)
Multifunction steering wheel
Glovebox CD Changer
Aux-IN in rear part of center console
RNS-E mk1
Cruise Control
Bi-Xenon

This is what comes to my mind at the moment.

If you want, I can post a full VCDS scan, with all the main modules (cecm, locking module, instruments, radio) part number and current codings.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

It wouldn't hurt to post a full scan mate 
We can check every module then

I'm assuming you moved your Bose pin in the loom along with the AUX pins

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Coding should be

0619157

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## mpercheiro (Jun 25, 2015)

ReTTro fit said:


> It wouldn't hurt to post a full scan mate
> We can check every module then
> 
> I'm assuming you moved your Bose pin in the loom along with the AUX pins
> ...


I'll have to check it.

The sticker in the trunk, which has the factory *codes list** says that the car has navigation and BOSE from factory, so, I suppose the wirings were all done right from the start. But, at this moment i'm starting to doubt everything, i'll probably check that pins...

I'll post a full scan after lunch.

Best regards!

***

X2A = National sales program Belgium
B0A = Component parts set without country-specific design requirement
CL9 = Alloy wheels 8J x 17
G0L = 6-speed manual transmission for four-wheel drive vehicle
HW6 = Tires 225/50 R17 94W
J0R = Battery 380 A (80 Ah)
D93 = 4-cyl. turbo dies. eng. 2.0 l/125 kW 4V TDI common rail Base engine is TG3/TH3/TL4/TM4/TP4/TU3
Q1D = Sports front seats
0JG = Weight category front axle weight range 7
1AT = Electronic stabilization program (ESP)
1GB = Front shock absorption for rough-road design
1XW = Leather trimmed multi-function sports steering wheel
1X1 = Four wheel drive
SRV = code not found :-(
5SL = Left exterior mirror: aspherical
TG3 = 4-cylinder diesel engine 2.0 L unit 03L.A
0YL = Weight range 11 installation control only, no requirement forecast
UG0 = Without hill hold control / hill descentcontrol / comfort driving assist
4UF = Drivers and front passenger air bag with front passenger air bag deactivation
0G4 = Cable gearshift
8AY = Radio/navigation system
8GU = Alternator 140 A
8RY = Speakers with BOSE sound
1KJ = Disc brakes, rear
1LJ = Disc brakes, front
3FA = Without roof insert (standard roof)
1BA = Standard suspension/shock absorption
0Y1 = Standard climatic zones
4GF = Windshield in heat-insulating glass
7K0 = Without tire pressure warning light


----------



## mpercheiro (Jun 25, 2015)

Just a doubt:

Could a battery with more power than needed, be the cause of this issues!? The new battery I purchased has indeed more power. Same "A", but more "AH".


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

If you have factory fit the you should have the AV plug in the back of the rns-e 
This carries the AUX

Looks like this








And fits in here









On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## mpercheiro (Jun 25, 2015)

Here is the full scan.

You can see two errors. I left them so someone can see if it's possibly the reason for the problem or just a coincidence.

Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 10 15 16 17 19 22 25 37 42 44 46 47 52 55 56

VIN: TRUZZZ8J291030998 Mileage: 163850km/101811miles

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
22-AWD -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: Malfunction 0010
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: Malfunction 0010
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CBB) Labels: 03L-906-022-CBA.clb
Part No SW: 03L 997 021 C HW: 03L 906 022 BQ
Component: R4 2,0L EDC G000SG 0504 
Revision: 13H01--- Serial number: AUX7Z0I2FN30EQ
Coding: 0000172
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 2E591061B90C649

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 8J0-614-517.lbl
Part No SW: 8J0 614 517 A HW: 8J0 614 517 A
Component: ESP MK60E1 0020 
Revision: 00H60001 
Coding: 0083827
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 2B5F19758A1E111

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: None
Part No SW: 8J0 820 043 AQ HW: 8J0 820 043 AQ
Component: J255 Klima 1 Zone 0090 
Revision: 00H08006 Serial number: 00000001125249
Coding: 1048596
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 75EBFF0D1CDA171

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 8P0-907-279-30-H.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 907 279 N HW: 8P0 907 279 N
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2801 
Revision: 00H54000 Serial number: 00000009489627
Coding: 11020E8280141C804F1800001800000000094E075A250802008000000000
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 489546F93BA8DA9

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 8J1 955 119 A Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer AU354 H07 0070 
Coding: 00064784
Shop #: WSC 01236

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J446) Labels: 8P0-919-475-7X1.clb
Part No SW: 8P0 919 475 F HW: 8P0 919 475 
Component: PARKHILFE 4K H06 0102 
Revision: 11001001 Serial number: 52340907701101
Coding: 00000B
Shop #: WSC 01236 758 00200
VCID: 41835BDDD892EB1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 8J0-959-655.lbl
Part No SW: 8J0 959 655 HW: 8J0 959 655 
Component: -s Airbag 9.43 H03 0020 
Revision: 93H03002 Serial number: 0036K003KN1X 
Coding: 0011635
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: F9F3733DB0C2F31

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 8P0-953-549-F.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 953 549 F HW: 8P0 953 549 F
Component: J0527 H36 0070 
Coding: 0002041
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 41835BDD1892EB1

Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 H06 0030

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 8J0-920-xxx-17-MY8.clb
Part No SW: 8J0 920 930 B HW: 8J0 920 930 B
Component: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H15 0360 
Revision: D0H15007 Serial number: 2242I007002884
Coding: 0005128
Shop #: WSC 04031 202 18066
VCID: 2B5F19758A1E111

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 S HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533__Gateway H16 0210 
Revision: H16 Serial number: 3400K092278012
Coding: E9A31F06500202004100
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 377735054656A51

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No SW: 0BR 907 554 A HW: 0BR 907 554 A
Component: Haldex 4Motion 3016 
Coding: 0000005
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 438F51D5028EF91

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 8J0 920 930 B HW: 8J0 920 930 B
Component: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H15 0360 
Revision: D0H15007 Serial number: AUX7Z0I2FN30EQ
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2B5F19758A1E111

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation Labels: 8E0-035-192-RNSE.lbl
Part No SW: 8J0 035 192 M HW: 8J0 035 192 M
Component: RNS-E HIGH EU H80 0650 
Revision: 20S Serial number: AUZBZ7K4400106
Coding: 0609157
Shop #: WSC 04031 202 90346
VCID: 336F0115522E491

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 8P0-959-801-MAX3.lbl
Part No SW: 8J8 959 801 D HW: 8J8 959 801 D
Component: Tuer-SG H03 0080 
Coding: 0004149
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 3E792021696C949

1 Fault Found:
00928 - Locking Module for Central Locking; Front Driver Side (F220) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 8J0 909 144 C
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 236 2302 
Revision: 00H15000 
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 30650E19A338729

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 8J0-959-433.lbl
Part No: 8J0 959 433 B
Component: KSG H11 0080 
Coding: 1890300201182D298505488AD677
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 356B3F0D5C5A571

Part No: 1K0 951 605 C
Component: LIN BACKUP HORN H03 1301

Part No: 8J0 951 177 
Component: DWA-Sensor H03 0020

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 8J0-035-223.lbl
Part No SW: 8J0 035 223 D HW: 8J0 035 223 D
Component: J525 Amp High H04 0160 
Revision: PROD_01 Serial number: 00000000004211
Coding: 0146318
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 254BEF4DECFA271

1 Fault Found:
01305 - Databus for Infotainment 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 187
Mileage: 163791 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2015.08.25
Time: 11:29:22

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MAX3.lbl
Part No SW: 8J8 959 802 D HW: 8J8 959 802 D
Component: Tuer-SG H03 0080 
Coding: 0004148
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 3F875D256E669D1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 8P0-907-357.lbl
Part No: 8P3 907 357 
Component: Dynamische LWR H01 0010 
Revision: 00000001 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000010
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: FAF16C31B5C4F89

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 8E0-035-192-RNSE.lbl
Part No SW: 8J0 035 192 M HW: 8J0 035 192 M
Component: RNS-E HIGH EU H80 0650 
Revision: 20S Serial number: AUZBZ7K4400106
Coding: 0609157
Shop #: WSC 04031 202 90346
VCID: 336F0115522E491

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------

As regarding the AUX-in, everything looks OEM, even the center console has the hole for the aux-in socket, and the RNS-E detects the AUX-in so I think everything's ok.


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

I personally still think it's a hardware issue. Have you tried disconnecting the Bose amp in the back to see if the drain persists?

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk

EDIT: I see you have a couple faults for intermittent connection. Your mechanic said he left it unlocked for a night and it didn't drain but locked it the next night and it did drain. You have a lock fault on the driver door. That may cause a drain


----------



## mpercheiro (Jun 25, 2015)

Blaylock1988 said:


> I personally still think it's a hardware issue. Have you tried disconnecting the Bose amp in the back to see if the drain persists?
> 
> Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk
> 
> EDIT: you I see you have a couple faults for intermittent connection. Your mechanic said he left it unlocked for a night and it didn't drain but locked it the next night and it did drain. You have a lock fault on the driver door. That may cause a drain


Yeah, It may be... I guess i'll have to change the locking module... Yesterday, using vcds I used "meas. blocks" on the drivers door and everything seemed fine. Even though the door wouldn't open for outside it still appeared (locked/unlocked and safe/open).

As regarding the AMP, I didn't tried that but my mechanic did noticed that when removing the fuse from the radio the battery wouldn't drain BUT the hazard switch light would remain on.

I think my car is possessed by some poltergeist...


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Both faults are possible related

The amp has a fault possibly on the data communication which would prevent the car going into sleep mode

Also the door isn't recognising it's locked, this would also prevent sleep mode

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## mpercheiro (Jun 25, 2015)

ReTTro fit said:


> Both faults are possible related
> 
> The amp has a fault possibly on the data communication which would prevent the car going into sleep mode
> 
> ...


Just ordered the door lock. Don't mean to argue with you, since you know way more than I but via "measuring blocks" with VCDS, the car recognizes the door being "open/safe" or "Locked/unlocked" even when it doesn't open from outside. Could the car be

As regarding the amp, I wonder where can I fix it, since a new one is very pricey...

Thank you guys for the help!


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Yes I understand it's seeing it as locked/unlocked but is it seeing it as open / closed ?

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## mpercheiro (Jun 25, 2015)

ReTTro fit said:


> Yes I understand it's seeing it as locked/unlocked but is it seeing it as open / closed ?
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


Accordingly to VCDS (Measuring Blocks) yes, it's all working as it should. But then again, I see your point: trough a regular scan the locking module does send an error and in "real life" it doesn't unlock, so obviously, something's not right.

Guess i'll just have to wait for the new lock to arrive from Germany (ebay.de) and see if it solves anything...

Weird stuff, I tell you! Getting real upset because of this. It's so bad to have a new car, a cool one, and not be able to enjoy it as it should be enjoyed...


----------



## mpercheiro (Jun 25, 2015)

Well, this time's for sure.

The problem is solved. It was my BOSE amp which had lots of water signs inside and was stopping the car from entering deep sleep.

I opened it and cleaned it very well with an electronic cleansing product (Due-ci Electronic F-02), which has a little scrub on the end of the spray. Cleaned the chips with water evidence and removed any signs of oxidation, also applied some thin layer of WD-40 to protect the circuit against humidity and oxidation.

The car now enters deep sleep mode, and also has a better sound.

Probably this fix won't last much, since I still can't manage to find whats leaking water inside the car, but hope I find it. Any guess!?

Thanks for all the answers and help!


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

My guess is still condensation.

The amp is in the path of the air route through the car. It enters through the ventilation system. It exits though openings in the sides of the boot space. Then half of the air passes the amp and exits through a ventilation opening behind the rear bumper. (the other have exists on the other side) I think damp, like you may have on the inside of the windows evaporates from there and then condensates on a cold amp or possibly other cold metal. This condensation forms droplets that fall into the amp. But I must say: it's still speculation. If there were a real leak, water would make it onto the boot floor and stay underneath the boot carpet. But that's not often the case. Only happens when the drain pipes of the rear spoiler are dislodged or blocked.

Opening the boot while it's raining and having water dripping onto the boot carpet doesn't help either.


----------



## mpercheiro (Jun 25, 2015)

TT-driver said:


> My guess is still condensation.
> 
> The amp is in the path of the air route through the car. It enters through the ventilation system. It exits though openings in the sides of the boot space. Then half of the air passes the amp and exits through a ventilation opening behind the rear bumper. (the other have exists on the other side) I think damp, like you may have on the inside of the windows evaporates from there and then condensates on a cold amp or possibly other cold metal. This condensation forms droplets that fall into the amp. But I must say: it's still speculation. If there were a real leak, water would make it onto the boot floor and stay underneath the boot carpet. But that's not often the case. Only happens when the drain pipes of the rear spoiler are dislodged or blocked.
> 
> Opening the boot while it's raining and having water dripping onto the boot carpet doesn't help either.


Thank you for your tips. I'm indeed struggling to find a solution for preventing this from happening again. I've read that I could wrap the amp in aluminium foil but wouldn't this prevent the amp from "breathing" as I would be covering the heatsink holes?


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm not sure how warm this amp can really get. As far as I know and from the pictures I've seen, this seems to be a so-called class D amp. They are very energy efficient, hence the high power output. I wouldn't expect the amp to run hot, unless you'd try running disco power continuously while having the car parked in the sun.

So I reckon it's best to test how warm this amp really gets. If it doesn't get warm beyond 40-50 degrees, I might be OK to wrap it in foil.
I've seen posts from our German friends who applied spongy material in the fins of the heat sink that soak up water before it drips inside. Not a confirmed solution, but I think it might work.


----------



## mattytwy (Nov 27, 2019)

Im having this power drain issue, is there a fuse i can take out to check if its the Bose amp that's causing this rather than taking my boot apart to get to the amp??

Thanks


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

Fuse 35 (30Amp) at the end of the dash is for the power amp. Fuse 34 is for the HU.


----------

